# Saab J21



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is the Pilot Replicas 1/48 kit built OTB


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice build and paint job!

Did they not include instructions? 🙃


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Instructions? Do I look like a wimp?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

No, you old dog. You dont look like a wimp!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

I have always wondered though. Are the individual prop blades attached at a different angle? I would assume the motor still revolves in the same direction, but could be mounted in reverse.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The engine, I'm sure, is mounted pointing backwards, and the prop blades are pitched to push.


----------

